
Show HN: Points, Halftone Image Generator - bborud
https://github.com/borud/points
======
yodon
Is the circle area or diameter proportional to the pixel darkness? (The readme
says diameter but hopefully you're scaling the area and not the diameter to
match the darkness)

~~~
bborud
The diameter, but what you are saying makes sense so I'll have a look at
either changing it or adding support for it.

